# Changement de SSD Macbook Pro A1708 2017 sans Touchbar



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

Bonjour! 
Mon Macbook Pro de 2017 me cause du tort depuis 2 semaines. Après un diagnostic directement chez apple ils me confirment que le disque dur est fichu et que celui-ci doit être remplacé. Les réparations s’élevant a 500$CA, la technicienne m’annonce que je peux aussi remplacer le disque de mon côté, voire par un plus puissant. 
Après quelques recherches je décide de le remplacer d’après cette vidéo: https://youtu.be/Ckr00fP5Z1k 
Une fois le changement effectué, le nouveau disque n’apparaît pas dans l’utilitaire de disque malgré que le disque et l’adaptateur soient compatibles et le changement bien effectué. 
Ai-je oublié quelque chose? Ou est-ce les pièces de remplacement qui ne sont pas adéquates? 
Je suis étudiant et les périodes d’examens approchant, je suis obligé d’aller travailler a la bibliothèque pour avoir accès a un ordinateur… J’espère que vous sauriez m’aiguiller! Merci a vous.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Tu as donc un MacBookPro14,1.
Ici : 
	
	



```
https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/ssd/owc/macbook-pro-13-inch-non-touch-bar/2016-2017
```
tu as les kits pour mettre à jour (changer) le SSD.

Compare avec ce que tu as acheté.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> Ai-je oublié quelque chose? Ou est-ce les pièces de remplacement qui ne sont pas adéquates?


Tu as acheté quoi exactement, car il me semble bien que pour ce modèle, le SSD a un format propriétaire bien particulier. Je ne retrouve pas le message de maxou56 qui mentionne un bon adaptateur ! Ce doit être ce format comme dans la vidéo en réponse  #15 .

A priori il faut ce type d'adaptateur...





...pour utiliser une barrette NVMe SSD classique.


----------



## ericse (2 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> Une fois le changement effectué, le nouveau disque n’apparaît pas dans l’utilitaire de disque malgré que le disque et l’adaptateur soient compatibles et le changement bien effectué.


Bonjour,
Tu sais qu'il faut formater un disque avant de l'utiliser, quand même ? 
C'est mal expliqué dans ta vidéo, il faut activer "Afficher tous les appareils" dans l'utilitaire disque, puis cliquer sur la racine du disque et choisir Effacer puis GUID + APFS (les 2 c'est important) !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Tu sais qu'il faut formater un disque avant de l'utiliser, quand même ?


En principe, pour un disque non formaté, il y a un message qui propose de le formater (via Utilitaire de disque).
Sauf si ça a changé… ?


----------



## ericse (2 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> En principe, pour un disque non formaté, il y a un message qui propose de le formater (via Utilitaire de disque).
> Sauf si ça a changé… ?


Oui quand tu insères un disque externe sur un Mac en fonctionnement, mais (d'après mes souvenirs) pas si tu démarres sur le recovery avec un disque interne neuf.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Oui quand tu insères un disque externe sur un Mac en fonctionnement, mais (d'après mes souvenirs) pas si tu démarres sur le recovery avec un disque interne neuf.


Ah, c'est subtil !


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

Pour moi aussi, si un disque est dans le mauvais format, il y a systématiquement un message demandant ce que l'on veut faire. Là, comme il semble ne pas être reconnu, je penche pour un problème d'adaptateur. Oui, en mode récupération, il n'y aura pas de message d'erreur. Il n'y a pas de contradiction, mais que fais notre ami ?


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu sais qu'il faut formater un disque avant de l'utiliser, quand même ?
> C'est mal expliqué dans ta vidéo, il faut activer "Afficher tous les appareils" dans l'utilitaire disque, puis cliquer sur la racine du disque et choisir Effacer puis GUID + APFS (les 2 c'est important) !


Merci pour ta réponse! Oui justement mais il ne m’est pas possible d’afficher le nouveau disque via l’utilitaire de disque, la solution serait alors de le brancher via un lecteur externe pour le formater vu que via le recovery cela n’est pas possible?


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as acheté quoi exactement, car il me semble bien que pour ce modèle, le SSD a un format propriétaire bien particulier. Je ne retrouve pas le message de maxou56 qui mentionne un bon adaptateur ! Ce doit être ce format comme dans la vidéo en réponse  #15 .
> 
> A priori il faut ce type d'adaptateur...
> 
> ...


J’ai bien un adaptateur identique, j’imagine donc que le problème vient du fait que je ne peux pas le lire et le formater via le recovery! Sinon j’ai également trouvé ce kit qui me semble être une bonne alternative si je ne trouve pas de solution: https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/ssd/owc/macbook-pro-13-inch-non-touch-bar/2016-2017


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as donc un MacBookPro14,1.
> Ici :
> ...


Merci Sly, en recherchant hier soir jnai aussi trouvé ce kit! Si je n’ai pas d’issue avec la ssd que j’ai actuellement je me tournerais surement vers ce kit.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> J’ai bien un adaptateur identique, j’imagine donc que le problème vient du fait que je ne peux pas le lire et le formater via le recovery!


Tu as quoi exactement, quel adaptateur et quelle barrette SSD, référence et modèle ?


----------



## ericse (2 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> Oui justement mais il ne m’est pas possible d’afficher le nouveau disque via l’utilitaire de disque


Alors c'est que tu as un autre problème, l'utilitaire de disque doit permettre de formater le disque si il est correctement connecté.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

C'est bien pour ça que je demande quel adaptateur et quelle barrette SSD.


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je demande quel adaptateur et quelle barrette SSD.


Voici le ssd et l’adaptateur que je me suis procuré. Merci de votre réactivité!


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

Pour l'adaptateur, a priori pas de problème, je ne dirais pas la même chose pour la barrette SSD de la marque Sabrent qui est très bien pour des PC et quasiment jamais avec des Mac !


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour l'adaptateur, a priori pas de problème, je ne dirais pas la même chose pour la barrette SSD de la marque Sabrent qui est très bien pour des PC et quasiment jamais avec des Mac !


La barrette SSD pourrait être le problème? Je devrais donc changer de barrette pour m’en sortir?


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> La barrette SSD pourrait être le problème? Je devrais donc changer de barrette pour m’en sortir?


Pour moi oui, tu n'es pas le premier membre a avoir eu un problème avec la barrette SSD Sabrent, pas avec l'adaptateur.


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi oui, tu n'es pas le premier membre a avoir eu un problème avec la barrette SSD Sabrent, pas avec l'adaptateur.


Je vais aller voir avec une boutique informatique près de chez moi si je peux formater la ssd avec un lecteur externe, cela pourrait-il marcher?


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> Je vais aller voir avec une boutique informatique près de chez moi si je peux formater la ssd avec un lecteur externe, cela pourrait-il marcher?


Pour moi, non, car si la combinaison adaptateur+barrette SSD n'est pas visible dès le départ, les carottes sont cuites. Je maintiens, la marque Sabrent c'est très bien pour des PC, pas pour des Mac.


----------



## maxou56 (2 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> Mon Macbook Pro de 2017 me cause du tort depuis 2 semaines.


Bonsoir,
Quelle version de macOS était installée sur ce MBP?
Car pour les SSD NVMe il faut High Sierra minimum 10.13, avant High Sierra il faut des Pcie AHCI).
Et si c'est bien un 2017 il peut être sous 10.12 Sierra.

Et un SSD tiers (ou de protocoles différents, ça peut poser des problèmes pour les MAJ des firmwares)


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, non, car si la combinaison adaptateur+barrette SSD n'est pas visible dès le départ, les carottes sont cuites. Je maintiens, la marque Sabrent c'est très bien pour des PC, pas pour des Mac.


Je reviens de la boutique, effectivement le disque doit être défectueux car même en le branchant par USB il est impossible de l’utiliser comme un disque externe. Je m’en vais donc renvoyer ce disque et en commander un autre…


----------



## Chaoks (2 Février 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Quelle version de macOS était installée sur ce MBP?
> Car pour les SSD NVMe il faut High Sierra minimum 10.13, avant High Sierra il faut des Pcie AHCI).
> Et si c'est bien un 2017 il peut être sous 10.12 Sierra.
> ...


Honnêtement je ne saurais pas te répondre je n’y avait pas prêté attention


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Chaoks a dit:


> Honnêtement je ne saurais pas te répondre je n’y avait pas prêté attention


Petite remarque qui a une importance, j'espère pour toi que tu as fait toutes les mises à jour de sécurité, surtout celles modifiant le boot EFI ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, la barrette SSD ne sera jamais reconnue et tu ne pourras jamais faire la moindre installation.


----------



## Chapatte (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi oui, tu n'es pas le premier membre a avoir eu un problème avec la barrette SSD Sabrent, pas avec l'adaptateur.


Hello, Il semble que la solution ne fonctionne plus (adaptateur +sabrent...). J'en ai fait l'expérience sur Monterey--> même matos que Chaoks mais le SSD n'est pas reconnu. Après reboot: Pomme +R, j'ouvre un terminal puis Diskutil list --> il n'est pas dans la liste, donc pas détécté.
J'ai ensuite acheté un adaptateur USB pour le SSD pour le formater avant dans le bon format. Idem, pas détecté.
Quand je branche le Sabrent en externe (avec un adaptateur USB), pas de problème; il est visible et fonctionn...
Il semble que le problème vienne du firmware.
Pas mal d'info ici: https://fr.ifixit.com/Réponses/Afficher/672735/A1708+MBP+does+not+always+reboot+after+installing+a+custom+ssd


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Chapatte a dit:


> Il semble que le problème vienne du firmware.


Le firmware de quoi, du SSD ? Par contre, ce qui est vrai aussi est ce que je mentionne à propos des mises à jour de sécurité d'OS X ou de macOS.


----------



## Chapatte (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Le firmware de quoi, du SSD ? Par contre, ce qui est vrai aussi est ce que je mentionne à propos des mises à jour de sécurité d'OS X ou de macOS.


c'est en effet ce que j'ai vu sur plusieurs forum UK suite au évolutions d'OS


----------



## Chapatte (15 Février 2022)

Hello,
J'ai enfin réussi à installer mon Sabrent 1To avec l'adaptateur. Pour rappel, ce SSD n'était pas visible lors des tentative d'installation, même avec un "diskutil list" depuis le terminal.
Voici ce que j'ai fait:
1- formatage du SSD Sabrent en MacOS étendu journalisé avec table de partition GUID (je l'avais déjà formaté en Mac OS étendu dans mes premiers essais, mais je n'avais pas la table GUID). Je ne sais pas si ça a jouer...
2- création d'une clef USB bootable avec Big Sur
3- Mise en place du SSD sabrent
4- Power On et appui sur CMD pour pouvoir choisir de démarrer sur la clef (auparavent je faisait CMD + R)
5- Démarrage sur la clef... et la dans le gestionnaire de disque je vois bien le Sabrent! 
6- Installation de Big sur sur le SSD
7- une fois installé, j'ai fait une mise à jour grace à une sauvegarde Time Machine (je suis sous Monterey)
8- Enjoy 

Juste un problème, comme bcp: lorsque je fais un "redémarrer", le Mac ne redémarre pas. Il faut que je fasse "Éteindre" puis un power ON en ayant enlever le cordon d'alimentation (sinon je tombe sur l'icone du dossier avec le point d’interrogation). D'ailleurs, durant l'installation de Big Sur, le Mac doit normalement redémarré plusieurs fois, mais il ne le faisais pas. A chaque fois je faisais moi_même le Power ON et l'instal' continuait.


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

Chapatte a dit:


> 1- formatage du SSD Sabrent en MacOS étendu journalisé avec table de partition GUID (je l'avais déjà formaté en Mac OS étendu dans mes premiers essais, mais je n'avais pas la table GUID). Je ne sais pas si ça a jouer...


Cela a une importance capitale, sinon avec une table MBR, pas de visibilité ni d'installation possible.


Chapatte a dit:


> Juste un problème, comme bcp: lorsque je fais un "redémarrer", le Mac ne redémarre pas. Il faut que je fasse "Éteindre" puis un power ON en ayant enlever le cordon d'alimentation (sinon je tombe sur l'icone du dossier avec le point d’interrogation). D'ailleurs, durant l'installation de Big Sur, le Mac doit normalement redémarré plusieurs fois, mais il ne le faisais pas. A chaque fois je faisais moi_même le Power ON et l'instal' continuait.


Non, pas comme beaucoup, lors d'une installation complète, c'est bel et bien l'installateur de macOS qui doit redémarrer tout seul. Cela sous-entendrait qu'il n'y a pas une compatibilité à 100 %. Par défaut, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu sélectionnes ton SSD et un clic sur Redémarrer.

En ayant fait ceci, ton SSD doit démarrer à tous les coups sans avoir à utiliser la moindre touche ou le bouton d'alimentation, hormis après extinction. Et je maintiens, la marque Sabrent est très bien pour des PC, pas pour des Mac quel que soit le modèle !


----------



## Raz (21 Février 2022)

Chapatte a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai enfin réussi à installer mon Sabrent 1To avec l'adaptateur. Pour rappel, ce SSD n'était pas visible lors des tentative d'installation, même avec un "diskutil list" depuis le terminal.
> Voici ce que j'ai fait:
> 1- formatage du SSD Sabrent en MacOS étendu journalisé avec table de partition GUID (je l'avais déjà formaté en Mac OS étendu dans mes premiers essais, mais je n'avais pas la table GUID). Je ne sais pas si ça a jouer...
> ...


Bonjour j'ai suivi ta démarche sauf que je n'arrive plus à détecter le disque ( j'ai pas fait la toute dernière étape du cordon d'alimentation) besoin d'aide merci


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2022)

Raz a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai suivi ta démarche sauf que je n'arrive plus à détecter le disque ( j'ai pas fait la toute dernière étape du cordon d'alimentation) besoin d'aide merci


Oui, sauf que je persiste...


Locke a dit:


> Et je maintiens, la marque Sabrent est très bien pour des PC, pas pour des Mac quel que soit le modèle !


...avec ou sans adaptateur !


----------



## Raz (21 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, sauf que je persiste...
> 
> ...avec ou sans adaptateur !


J'ai pas utilisé d'adaptateur (enfin pas que, avec un SSD transcend de 256go aussi ) mais même avec un SSD apple d'origine il ne le détecte plus


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2022)

Raz a dit:


> J'ai pas utilisé d'adaptateur (enfin pas que, avec un SSD transcend de 256go aussi ) mais même avec un SSD apple d'origine il ne le détecte plus


Si la barrette SSD d'origine Apple n'est plus détectée, tu peux donc avoir un problème avec la carte mère et ce n'est plus le même problème. As-tu fait testé ton MBP dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité ? Tu devrais, car tu serais fixé une bonne fois pour toutes. Soit c'est la carte mère et bonjour la facture, soit c'est l'adaptateur ou la barrette SSD Sabrent ?


----------



## Raz (22 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si la barrette SSD d'origine Apple n'est plus détectée, tu peux donc avoir un problème avec la carte mère et ce n'est plus le même problème. As-tu fait testé ton MBP dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité ? Tu devrais, car tu serais fixé une bonne fois pour toutes. Soit c'est  la carte mère et bonjour la facture, soit c'est l'adaptateur ou la barrette SSD Sabrent ?


Non car même avec différents SSD originaux (celui d'origine et un de 256go récupéré chez un ami sur un Mac Book pro HS) cela ne marche plus pourtant détecté auparavant ...


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2022)

Raz a dit:


> Non car même avec différents SSD originaux (celui d'origine et un de 256go récupéré chez un ami sur un Mac Book pro HS) cela ne marche plus pourtant détecté auparavant ...


Il n'y a plus qu'un test dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité qui déterminera l'origine de la panne.


----------



## Raz (22 Février 2022)

Merci de l'aide mais les apple store je connais ils sont pas tous pro ... Je verrais quand je passe par la capitale  en attendant si jamais vous avez une idée pour au moins récupéré la détection de disque (cela ne marche qu'en externe)


----------



## Chapatte (19 Mai 2022)

Hello,
Suite mes problèmes de fonctionnement avec le Sabrent (ne pas pourvoir faire de redémarrage et la batterie qui ne tient pas longtemps), j'ai fait un retour à l'envoyeur. 

Depuis quelques semaines maintenant, je suis passé sur un Kioxoa BG4 de 512 (107€) sur mon MBP pro: RAS, aucun problème. Batterie OK, redémarrage OK...

Bonne soirée


----------



## sunmetis (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ... J'ai un macbook pro qui a été tres peu utilisé ( 1 fois par semaine et encore) .... Le disque est hs . J'ai trouve le modele compatible (voir photo) mais je n'en trouve pas en dispo en france (sauf si vous avez un lien) .. J'ai vu grace a votre discussion qu'il est possible de mettre un adaptateur mais je veux etre sur que ce soit compatible (hardware software) ou idealement acheter un kit ... Je souhaiterai 1 TO . Je vous remercie du tuyau


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,



sunmetis a dit:


> mais je n'en trouve pas en dispo en france


Pas mal de matériel OWC est vendu chez MacWay.
Quel modèle de MBP ?


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2022)

sunmetis a dit:


> Le disque est hs .


Comment le sais-tu ?


----------

